

Why I decided to be rich and homeless.  - nav
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/the-homeless-suitcase-entrepreneur-151051178.html

======
justsomeguy0815
> she doesn’t have typical living expenses, and she keeps her travel cheap by
> rooming with locals or friends.

So basically she lives off other people's "typical living expenses" like
owning a couch for her to crash on?

Sure, that's a clever way to save money: have your friends pay rent for you!

------
acconrad
She's not homeless, she just travels constantly and stays in other people's
homes (via couchsurfing). She's not really "homeless" in the way you expected
to read that title.

